# help my breastfed baby has pea green poop?



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

is this normal? I only breastfed dd1 for a few weeks so im not sure what is "ok" in the range of colors of breastfed baby poop and what is not. It has been a mustard yellow color and now she gets a random pea green runny poop diaper. If she were an older baby i would think that it was something she ate.....but since she is ONLY breastfed i'm not sure what to think







:


----------



## Mamato2and2 (Apr 7, 2006)

My son had that a few times....after I thought about what I had eaten on the days that this happened I realized I had consumed massive amounts of salad greens.....maybe this is it??? maybe not???


----------



## gwynthfair (Mar 17, 2006)

My doctor told me that the only colors to be worried about were black and white, so I don't freak!









I have heard a few things about allergies relating to the color...I'm sure someone with more knowledge will post about that.


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

BF baby diarrhea is green. The baby is probably getting too much foremilk/not enough hindmilk. Try feeding her longer on one side. Does that make sense? You should post this in breastfeeding too.


----------



## hollydlr (May 17, 2007)

My DS had the same problem - for us it was due to the too much foremilk problem as silverspook mentioned. He had foamy green stools and was also choking on my let down and crying and arching at the breast, very fussy all the time. I had oversupply and DS would eat till he was full and still not get much hindmilk - he felt bloated but not satisfied. I never switched sides during a feeding either, in fact would often feed twice in a row on the same side. Anyway, now I block feed 8 hours on one side, then switch. It has really reduced my oversupply, but it returns if I pump too much







: Block feeding should be done with care, though, because you can get plugged ducts and mastitis. I have not had either of these yet, thank goodness. I take the risk because I can't abide that level of engorgement all the time, not to mention DS's symptoms.

One thing you should know is that the baby's symptoms of oversupply looks a lot like lactose intolerance, which is actually pretty rare. I think a lot of moms do unnecessary elimination diets and babies are put onto formula unnecessarily because of getting the two mixed up. You can read up on it on LLL. Good luck!


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

check out this site....

http://www.drjaygordon.com/developme...ricks/poop.asp

DD had green poops of all colors and the nurse told me it can be totally normal.

HTH

ps I did try the nursing on one side, but was also dealing w/ plugged ducts at the same time, so I had to nurse on both most of the time. i think it can have a lot to do w/ what you eat, but also that EBF babies have green poops from time to time...


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Anytime I ate berries my baby had grass-stain green poop. It can be disconcerting, but if it's not a fore/hindmilk imbalance, look at your diet to see if there's anything that could be adding tint?


----------



## jandj+1 (Sep 14, 2004)

While it could be hindmilk/foremilk imbalance, sometimes green is just a normal variation. If the green stools smell normal and aren't foamy, they're probably not a problem.

FWIW, my older daughter pretty much always had green poops and now my younger one seems to be headed in that direction, too.


----------



## TonyaW (Dec 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emma's_Mommy* 
is this normal? I only breastfed dd1 for a few weeks so im not sure what is "ok" in the range of colors of breastfed baby poop and what is not. It has been a mustard yellow color and now she gets a random pea green runny poop diaper. If she were an older baby i would think that it was something she ate.....but since she is ONLY breastfed i'm not sure what to think







:

My doc said this is normal because my sons poop is predominantly green for 9 months. He said it sometimes has to do with how fast it moves through the system.


----------

